# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Blaren op haarscheiding hoofd

## rob-angie

Wie kan mij helpen? Ik heb sinds enkele weken blaren op mijn hoofd wat nu korstjes zijn geworden. Het is ongeveer 10 centimeter lang, van achteren naar voren en andersom. Ik maak me zorgen, als ik het was grondig dan blijven het harde korstjes en dat wordt niet zacht ofzo..het jeukt niet, doet alleen soms erg veel pijn..wie o wie heeft dit ook gehad en wat heb je er aan gedaan?

Groetjes angie

----------


## Agnes574

Angie,

Masseer je je hoofdhuid regelmatig? Dit kan nl helpen!
Gebruik je een zachte shampoo? Agressieve shampoos en kleuringen vermijd je nu best!
Kam je je haar vaak strak naar achter (voor een staart/opsteken, ed)? Dit kan de oorzaak zijn van je hoodhuidbeschadiging.

Vraag anders eens raad aan je apotheker??
Die weten vaak wel een oplossing!

Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## rob-angie

Dank je wel voor je tip
ik kam mijn haar nooit straks naar achteren, en ik moet zeggen dat ik heerlijke schampoo en creme heb die ik al jaren gebruik. Het is zo vervelend en het doet erg veel pijn, nu begint het ook te jeuken helaas, maar jeuk is ook een teken van genezen.

Ik ga straks meer informatie opvragen
in ieder geval bedankt voor je advies

Angie

----------

